# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سومین کنکور و پیام نور کسی میدونه جواب بده

## monji

_با سلام و درود 
 چند سوالی درباره  دانشگاه پیام نور دارم و معافیت سربازی
 من سال دوازدهم که بودم از پلیس +10 معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم تا بهمن 1400 و دی ماه سال 99 هم دیپلمم رو گرفتم الان اگه من بخام پیام نور ثبت نام کنم به نظرتون برای ورودی مهر ثبت نام کنم یا بهمن 
سوال دومم اینه که معدل برای پیام نور مهمه من معدلم چیزی حدود 15 نهایی و 17 برای 3 سال هست
ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 1401 هنوز مونده؟
_

----------


## mahdi1378

سلام 
برای پیام نور معدل مهم نیست 
تو پیام نور میتونی ثبت نام کنی و برای دو ترم مرخصی بگیری

----------


## _Joseph_

> _با سلام و درود 
>  چند سوالی درباره  دانشگاه پیام نور دارم و معافیت سربازی
>  من سال دوازدهم که بودم از پلیس +10 معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم تا بهمن 1400 و دی ماه سال 99 هم دیپلمم رو گرفتم الان اگه من بخام پیام نور ثبت نام کنم به نظرتون برای ورودی مهر ثبت نام کنم یا بهمن 
> سوال دومم اینه که معدل برای پیام نور مهمه من معدلم چیزی حدود 15 نهایی و 17 برای 3 سال هست
> ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 1401 هنوز مونده؟
> _


*ورودی مهر ثبت نام کنک دوترم مرخصی بگیر ترمیم معدل هم نیاز نیست اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه*

----------


## unlucky

> *ورودی مهر ثبت نام کنک دوترم مرخصی بگیر ترمیم معدل هم نیاز نیست اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه*


سلام مجدد. یه سوال. این پیام نور رو میشه اول دو ترم خوند ترم ۳ و ۴ رو مرخصی گرفت ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام مجدد. یه سوال. این پیام نور رو میشه اول دو ترم خوند ترم ۳ و ۴ رو مرخصی گرفت ؟


*بله چرا نشه*

----------


## Artificer

> *ورودی مهر ثبت نام کنک دوترم مرخصی بگیر ترمیم معدل هم نیاز نیست اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه*


با عرض معذرت از استارتر،
شما اطلاع دارین برای وارد شدن به رشته حسابداری دانشگاه پیام نور از طریق کنکور ریاضی، حدودا چه رتبه ای تو منطقه 2 لازمه ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> با عرض معذرت از استارتر،
> شما اطلاع دارین برای وارد شدن به رشته حسابداری دانشگاه پیام نور از طریق کنکور ریاضی، حدودا چه رتبه ای تو منطقه 2 لازمه ؟


*هر رتبه ای بیاری قبولی نگران نباش
کنکور هم ندی باز هم قبولی 
دیپلم ردی هم باشی قبولی 
* :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105): 
*دوستم سال 97 یا 65 هزار رفت مهندسی مکانیک پیام نور

*

----------


## Artificer

> *هر رتبه ای بیاری قبولی نگران نباش
> کنکور هم ندی باز هم قبولی 
> دیپلم ردی هم باشی قبولی 
> *
> *دوستم سال 97 یا 65 هزار رفت مهندسی مکانیک پیام نور
> 
> *


ممنون 
مشکل اینجاست که تا جایی من میدونم حسابداریش به نسبت بقیه متقاضی بیشتری داره و برای رشته حسابداری فقط از طریق کنکور سراسری پذیرش میکنه نه سوابق تحصیلی.

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون 
> مشکل اینجاست که تا جایی من میدونم حسابداریش به نسبت بقیه متقاضی بیشتری داره و برای رشته حسابداری فقط از طریق کنکور سراسری پذیرش میکنه نه سوابق تحصیلی.


*نه بابا پول بده اسمت رو بنویسن تو سایت حتی نیازی هم نیست بری دانشگاه 
در ضمن بستگی داره پیام نور شهرستان باشی یا مرکز استان 
تو دست به دفترچه نزن و سفید بده برگه رو فقط منفی نزن قبولی پیام نور تو رشته ریاضی 
حالا اگه یکی دو تا بزنی که  سراسری هم قبولی* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## monji

> *نه بابا پول بده اسمت رو بنویسن تو سایت حتی نیازی هم نیست بری دانشگاه در ضمن بستگی داره پیام نور شهرستان باشی یا مرکز استان تو دست به دفترچه نزن و سفید بده برگه رو فقط منفی نزن قبولی پیام نور تو رشته ریاضی حالا اگه یکی دو تا بزنی که  سراسری هم قبولی*


رشته تجربی چی؟؟؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> رشته تجربی چی؟؟؟؟


*رشته تجربی پزشکی و پیراپزشکیهاش نه ولی باقی رشته های اره مثل مدیریت و شیمی و  ....*

----------

